# Guadalajara to Santa Teresa



## maryanniewood (Mar 27, 2010)

Can someone give me some suggestions for hotels on the way from Guadalajara to Santa Teresa (we'll probably stay in Las Cruces after we cross) - this will be our first time driving this direction and would like some suggestions as to hotels that have good parking lots for a car loaded with our stuff for the night.... we only like to drive about 5-6 hours a day. Is Santa Teresa a good safe border crossing? 

Muchas gracias for any input !!

Mary Ann Wood
Camas, WA (been in PV for 5 months)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, but you have me lost. Where is Santa Teresa? What state, what route number?
I assume you plan to cross at Juarez.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum, but you have me lost. Where is Santa Teresa? What state, what route number?
> I assume you plan to cross at Juarez.



Santa Teresa is a crossing point in New Mexico - Google provided this link:

Welcome to the New Mexico Border Authority


----------

